

Entrepreneurs Beware? The Convertible Debt Provision You Need To Know About - colinsidoti
http://www.projectmeadow.com/earlyconversion

======
kmax12
Never occurred to me. An especially helpful heads up for student entrapreneurs
who are looking for quick cash to get off the ground

